# Logo-Animation für Film erstellen



## ARTex-Design (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo
Ich soll für einen Kumpel eine Logo-Animation für seine Hobbyfilmerei erstellen. Quasi so als Vorspann.
Name: Roses Filmbox

Da soll eine Kiste durch die Gegend laufen und dann auseinanderbechen. Anschliessend soll eine Rose erscheinen.. Das ganze in Trickfilmformat. Also keine realen Szenen..
Oder so ähnlich..   

Frage nun: Mit was für einem Programm kann man so eine Animation erstellen?
Bin da etwas überfordert.. :-( 

Danke für Antworten gibts im Vorraus  :suspekt: 

PeDDa


----------



## goela (31. Juli 2005)

Viele Wege führen nach Rom!

Ein Vorschlag:
Heutige Rendering-Programme habe oft einen sogenannten Cartoon-Renderer. Damit könntest Du den Zeichentrichfilm per 3D-Programm erstellen und rendern lassen.

Gibt aber sicherlich noch mehr Alternativen!


----------



## ARTex-Design (1. August 2005)

Ist so eine Animation auch in After Effects möglich?


----------



## chmee (1. August 2005)

nein oder vielleich jein .

Soll die Box Beine haben ? Sollen die Boxkanten als Beine fungieren ? Dann nein.
Muss in 3d gebaut und animiert werden.
Grundsätzlich hört sich das nach ner 3D-Aufgabe an, nicht nach einer Compositing-Arbeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chrisu (2. August 2005)

Ähm ... kurze Frage: warum sollte es mit AfterEffects nicht möglich sein, wenn die Box Beine hat. Also so ganz kann ich das jetzt nicht verstehen. Was hat das ganze mit Beinen zu tun? Im Prinzip ist mit AFX fast alles möglich. Es kommt immer nur darauf an wieviel Zeit man in eine Aufgabe investieren will. 

Und hier der Link zu einem Tutorial, wie man eine sich bewegende Spinne in AFX erstellt:
--> LINK

Solange dir der 2D Look reicht, wirst du auch mit AFX auskommen. Willst du das ganze etwas plastischer haben, dann kommst du um ein 3D Programm nicht herum. Oder du heuerst dir ein paar gute Zeicher aus z.B. Fernost an, die dir einen Zeichentrickfilm zeichen ;-) 

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## goela (2. August 2005)

Beeindruckendes Endergebnis die laufende Spinne!


----------



## 27b-6 (2. August 2005)

Moin!

 Einfache 3D-Objekte sind natürlich auch in AFX möglich, je nachdem wieviel Arbeit Du investieren willst auch mit Beinen. 
 Hab mal auf die Schnelle eine 3D-Box zusammengeschustert, damit Du grob verstehst wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## chmee (2. August 2005)

@chrisu:
Deswegen sagte ich "grundsätzlich". Mit Frame by Frame Animation und Bipeds gehts schon.
Der Link ist toll und ein gutes Gegenbeispiel.

mfg chmee


----------



## Chrisu (3. August 2005)

@chmee:
Das mit dem "grundsätzlich" hab ich schon gelesen. Und dagegen ist ja auch nichts zu sagen. Ich wollte ja nur zeigen, dass mit AFX (fast) alles möglich ist. Ob man im Endeffekt dann wirklich AFX nutzen will, das ist ja eine andere Frage. Ich kann dir nur recht geben, ich persönlich würde es vermutlich auch mit einem 3D-Programm machen. Bei deiner Antwort hat mich nur das mit der Aussagen:



			
				chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soll die Box Beine haben ? Sollen die Boxkanten als Beine fungieren ? Dann nein.



etwas verwundert. Denn ich kann/konnte nicht nachvollziehen was das mit Beinen zu tun haben soll.
Nichts für ungut. War nicht bös gemeint und sollte nur zeigen, dass AFX manchmal mächtiger ist als es den Anschein macht.

So long,
Chrisu


----------

